# Furry(ish) android/iphone game - Happy Street



## riskymrraccoon (Oct 6, 2013)

Howdy ya'lls, I've been playing this nifty game called Happy Street. Anyone else play it? Add me I'm riskymrraccoon :3

Also, what iphone/android games do you guys like to play?

Fuzz out - 
Risky Mr. Raccoon


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 6, 2013)

Firstly, I believe this is the wrong thread. Videogames in general go into the Three Frags Left section.

Second, I personally haven't. ...Can't say I know anyone who does.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 6, 2013)

I've got this awesome game on my iPad called Jetpack Joyride. Also, Plants vs Zombies 2.


----------



## Daryx (Oct 6, 2013)

I have played Happy Street (the Mac version), and, aside from some interface issues specific to that port, I kinda liked it... Until I realized how much Flooz you need relative to how much you get for free. That being said, the only problem I have with the game is that it is a "freemium" game. That is, you can buy stuff in game with real money, and it cleverly coerces you into spending a lot of real money on virtual goods (in this case, "Flooz"). I would be much happier if they just charged $1.99 for the game and gave you more free Flooz, and no 'freemium' model. I feel the same way about The Simpsons Busting Out; I'm not going to buy virtual doughnuts with real money, either.

As for what iOS games I like to play... My favorites are Real Racing 3, Infinity Blade III, Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars, and Fruit Ninja.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

-DoDonPachi 4/5/Maximum
-Bug Princess 1/2/Black Label
-Darius Burst

That's all I have a smart phone for. lol


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Game with talking and walking animals - MUST BE FOR FURRIES


----------



## Daryx (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> Game with talking and walking animals - MUST BE FOR FURRIES


I'm pretty sure the OP means "furry" as in anthropomorphic (i.e. "talking animals"), not specifically related to the fandom. All anthropomorphic things, by definition, are assumed to appeal to the furry fandom, whether it was created for that purpose or not.

EDIT: Apparently, some furries on this site shun furry (read: anthro) media not created by or for the fandom...


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2013)

Daryx said:


> I'm pretty sure the OP means "furry" as in anthropomorphic (i.e. "talking animals"), not specifically related to the fandom. *All anthropomorphic things can be considered furry whether it's made for the fandom or not.*



Forum needs a "not this" button.

There's _some _truth to it; Most things anthro do get snapped up  by the furry community and made furry. But don't mistake that for things  specifically being _created_ to be furry.

While I doubt that's what the OP meant, I can't say for sure. But to be clear: Anthro animals (and Happy Street) are geared primarily towards children because of the cute appeal. Beyond that, the only people who have that level of appreciation for anthro would be the furry community. And honestly... Nobody's making anything for the a niche community that's by and large outcast and, to many within, misunderstood. That bit can't really be argued, because that's what furry is.


----------



## Daryx (Oct 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Forum needs a "not this" button.
> 
> There's _some _truth to it; Most things anthro do get snapped up  by the furry community and made furry. But don't mistake that for things  specifically being _created_ to be furry.



My point is that who something's made by, the target audience, etc. doesn't determine what it is and who it appeals to. In the sentence from my previous post that you bolded, I used the word 'furry' to mean the exact same thing as anthropomorphic, but with implication that it appeals to members of the furry fandom. Perhaps you don't agree with or understand my definition (the common one, as for as I can tell) of 'furry'. I should rephrase my other post...


----------



## riskymrraccoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Daryx said:


> My point is that who something's made by, the target audience, etc. doesn't determine what it is and who it appeals to. In the sentence from my previous post that you bolded, I used the word 'furry' to mean the exact same thing as anthropomorphic, but with implication that it appeals to members of the furry fandom. Perhaps you don't agree with or understand my definition (the common one, as for as I can tell) of 'furry'. I should rephrase my other post...



To reply to both ya'll, I intended what Daryx was getting at. I generally use the word 'furry' as a descriptive adjective, not a limiting adjective. We don't need tooo many hipstfurs running around right? x3


----------

